

Political Donations From the Motion Picture Industry - joshuahedlund
http://www.opensecrets.org/industries/totals.php?ind=C2400

======
joshuahedlund
This correlates extremely well with the fact that 11 Republican senators and
only 2 Democratic senators changed stances yesterday. Not trying to make a
partisan point here, as I would expect the opposite if the numbers were
opposite. But I think it provides some helpful context for what we're up
against.

------
nextparadigms
2008 is when Pro IP Act passed, which now allows ICE to take down all those
domains. The spike in donations is probably related to that.

~~~
pwg
> 2008 is when Pro IP Act passed, which now allows ICE to take down all those
> domains.

And note the pattern. They got the DMCA under the Clinton admin. in order to
"fight piracy". But it was not enough. So again in 2008 they get the Pro IP
act, in order to "fight piracy". But that was not enough. Now they are back
with SOPA/PIPA, in order to "fight piracy". And in 2 years, that won't be
enough either and they will be back with something else even worse than
SOPA/PIPA today, in order to "fight piracy".

